# would this be good?



## SiThG0D (Jan 1, 2008)

would this thing work good? would it be high enough for the plant to not touch the lights? thanks
(URL)-   http://homegrown-hydroponics.com/mistgrcaw17h.html


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 1, 2008)

i think it would work great, just make sure you know how to crop and lst...you could have a killer grow.  but why not make your own?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 1, 2008)

what I think is... who's to say this "company" ain't some front for the feds looking for growers???

... "sure... we got just what u need... just tell me where to look for you - I mean, send it...":hubba: 

lol... DIY, man... DIY


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, I remember that company.  For my first grow I was searching high and low for a prefab cabinet.  I came across them on the web and gave them a call.  It was very difficult to get in touch with them.  Also, it seems as if it's a bunch of unorganized young adults that have no idea how to run a business... Just want to get rich quick.  They wanted $5,000 for what others charge $2,000. 

Even though I think everyone should build their own setup to save money here is a link to a great place...

www.sunlightsheds.com


----------



## sweetnug (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to bcnorthernlights.com  That is the way to go.  The bloombox would be much better, its 3400 I belive and a great product from canada.  There are a few distributors in the us so you can pay cash


----------



## Firepower (Jan 2, 2008)

DIY is the way to go man!  im currently on the process of building a small box for my my second grow, if youre not to handy you can always ask us around here and there will always someone ready to guide u thru...
Another benefit is you usually spend about the 1/4 of the price with DIY.. good luck... :aok:


----------



## SiThG0D (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks you guys


----------



## SiThG0D (Jan 2, 2008)

wow the bc producer at bcnorthernlights.com is looking nice.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 2, 2008)

what i enjoy doing is taking what they make, get all the pics i can, then i improve it or put a couple accessorries in it they didn't have...like a little coffee pot....so i can relax and have a cup while i visualize the future of my sweethearts.


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2008)

try www.quickgrowcanada.com    similar to bc product with more features and less money. DIY is really the best way to go, but it's hard to know how when you are first learning. Good luck


----------

